# Batman Begins: Lol. Plothole.



## Sunuvmann (Jan 27, 2008)

Being bored, I'm watching it now on FX and I just saw what was a serious plot hole with the whole thing of that stuff being in the water supply.

(There wasn't an official discussion thread for the movie >.>)

The stuff needed to be taken in by the lungs and had been in the water supply for weeks.

So what? No one took hot showers in Gotham? Cuz I mean seriously, I'm sure the steam from the showers if it was in the water supply would have had me be tripping long before they got to use the microwave weapon....


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 27, 2008)

Gotham is a filthy city.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jan 27, 2008)

they all took baths using store bought water?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 27, 2008)

good point.  Only thing that would explain it would be that very few did this and they were just carted off to the looney bin.


----------



## Ico (Jan 27, 2008)

I was also watching it just know on FX,,but anyway Gotham is just full of skanks who dont shower.


----------



## Boromir (Jan 28, 2008)

Citizens of Gotham take cold showers.

Plothole solved.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 28, 2008)

It has to be even HOTTER than your standard water heater can make it to actually activate the latent psychotic properties. Thus the microwave gun.


----------



## Junas (Jan 28, 2008)

The people of Gotham live for the dirtiness... Let's pour on the mud!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 28, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It has to be even HOTTER than your standard water heater can make it to actually activate the latent psychotic properties. Thus the microwave gun.


It just has to be aerated. 

Futhermore, why does that microwave gun not make your blood boil or cook you alive? Wouldn't if you were wearing anything metal, wouldn't it arc and you die like Furby here?

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=_lNfBZTz2xQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 28, 2008)

You're trying to find realism in a superhero movie? That's like applying physics in Dragonball Z!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 28, 2008)

_It does make sense now..._


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 28, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> It just has to be aerated.
> 
> Futhermore, why does that microwave gun not make your blood boil or cook you alive? Wouldn't if you were wearing anything metal, wouldn't it arc and you die like Furby here?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 28, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> You're trying to find realism in a superhero movie? That's like applying physics in Dragonball Z!



i agree with this young man here


stop taking superhero movies so seriously. how can spiderman swing like that on such tiny thread(he would tire out quickly or atleast strain something). why didn't everyone in krypton get in space pods and evacuate instead of putting 1 boy in it.(they had the most advance technology but only made 1 ship?) so see sonny you thinking to much


----------



## kakashi5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> You're trying to find realism in a superhero movie? That's like applying physics in Dragonball Z!



exactly, this is the only plothole you can find in a movie about a man dressing up as a PVC clad chiroptera?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 28, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The frequency is tuned in to only effect the pyschotic molocules, or the "Batshitinsanocules" as I call them, not effecting anything else--including organic or inorganic substances.





Blitzomaru said:


> You're trying to find realism in a superhero movie? That's like applying physics in Dragonball Z!





gesy hyuga said:


> i agree with this young man here
> 
> 
> stop taking superhero movies so seriously. how can spiderman swing like that on such tiny thread(he would tire out quickly or atleast strain something). why didn't everyone in krypton get in space pods and evacuate instead of putting 1 boy in it.(they had the most advance technology but only made 1 ship?) so see sonny you thinking to much


The difference is that Batman Begins is trying for realism. Unlike prior Batman movies the whole purpose of the technology sequences is to make you think, hmmm all that technology, it is plausable!


----------



## blueava21 (Jan 28, 2008)

konohamaster said:


> Citizens of Gotham take cold showers.
> 
> Plothole solved.



Makes sense to me.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Jan 29, 2008)

you know these movies don't have to be 100% accurate to reality.


----------



## saint_Reginold (Jan 29, 2008)

I thought the movie sucked personally so I'm not suprised.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 29, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> The difference is that Batman Begins is trying for realism. Unlike prior Batman movies the whole purpose of the technology sequences is to make you think, hmmm all that technology, it is plausable!



If they were going for realism, everyone would know Batman is Bruce Wayne. You mean to tell me that Batman's cape, armor, batmobile were all shown and not 1 employee or ex-employee of WayneCorp's tech department realizes that they made that shit? They would've sold their story to Dateline for 10 million! Or the henchmen of Ra's al Ghoul that survived? Any criminal would sell that information just to get Batman off the streets. Realism my black ass.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 29, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> It just has to be aerated.
> 
> Futhermore, why does that microwave gun not make your blood boil or cook you alive? Wouldn't if you were wearing anything metal, wouldn't it arc and you die like Furby here?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=_lNfBZTz2xQ[/YOUTUBE]



LOL, poor Furby. Anyway. I don't know.


----------



## kakashi5 (Jan 29, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> It just has to be aerated.



just so you know aerated means to fill with air, or to charge a liquid with a gas. you mean it has to rendered aerosol. maybe aerosolised is a word? i dunno


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 29, 2008)

kakashi5 said:


> just so you know aerated means to fill with air, or to charge a liquid with a gas. you mean it has to rendered aerosol. maybe aerosolised is a word? i dunno


Same effect


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 30, 2008)

New movies lack of the epic feeling of those made by tim burthon so they suck.

In 10 years noone will care about this ones but they will always remember those of tim burton wich are classics already.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't think hot showers would excatly cause it to fully activate and It probaly wouldn't have been a big enough dose to actually cause them to feel it


----------



## Gooba (Jan 30, 2008)

> stop taking superhero movies so seriously. how can spiderman swing like that on such tiny thread(he would tire out quickly or atleast strain something). why didn't everyone in krypton get in space pods and evacuate instead of putting 1 boy in it.(they had the most advance technology but only made 1 ship?)


Actually both of those were answered in the movies.  Spider Man didn't tire because he had super strength, and his webbing was strong as steel which would easily support his 140ish pound body.  Nobody believed Superman's dad so nobody thought they needed to build escape pods until it was too late.  

Maybe the version in the water needed to be taken in very high amounts.  So the steam from a hot shower wasn't enough, but turning the entire city into a sauna would work.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 30, 2008)

Gooba said:


> Actually both of those were answered in the movies.  Spider Man didn't tire because he had super strength, and his webbing was strong as steel which would easily support his 140ish pound body.  Nobody believed Superman's dad so nobody thought they needed to build escape pods until it was too late.
> 
> Maybe the version in the water needed to be taken in very high amounts.  So the steam from a hot shower wasn't enough, but turning the entire city into a sauna would work.


I guess you are right. The water mains exploding at high pressure would yield a lot more of it as gas then you would normally get from a shower.

However it didn't take a lot for Scarecrow to use it. Bah, whatever, it was probably of a much higher concentration.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 30, 2008)

Gotham is filth, full of dirty boys and girls


----------



## Gooba (Jan 31, 2008)

> However it didn't take a lot for Scarecrow to use it. Bah, whatever, it was probably of a much higher concentration.


Yea that is what I figured.  The stuff in the water was really dilluted, I mean that's a ton of water, so it would take monumental amounts to affect people.

I still am not sure how to explain the microwave thing not killing everyone.  After all, we are mostly water too.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 31, 2008)

Gooba said:


> Yea that is what I figured.  The stuff in the water was really dilluted, I mean that's a ton of water, so it would take monumental amounts to affect people.
> 
> I still am not sure how to explain the microwave thing not killing everyone.  After all, we are mostly water too.


The only plausible thing I can think of is since the water is under much higher pressure in the water mains then in our body system so the effect is greater.

They probably all died of cancer by age 40 anyway 

I'm still wondering with metal objects arcing like when you stick anything metal in the microwave.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 28, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> If they were going for realism, everyone would know Batman is Bruce Wayne. You mean to tell me that Batman's cape, armor, batmobile were all shown and not 1 employee or ex-employee of WayneCorp's tech department realizes that they made that shit? They would've sold their story to Dateline for 10 million! Or the henchmen of Ra's al Ghoul that survived? Any criminal would sell that information just to get Batman off the streets. Realism my black ass.


Didn't you watch the film?

Him an Alfred made the suit themselves. They bought parts of part from foreign manufacturers that would never suspect a thing.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 28, 2008)

The core of the suit came from Wayne tech. But that was just the core. They then transformed it into a costume from armor.

I'm more suprised they didn't realize it just from the Batmobile. That would be the biggest hint if anything. If the millitary or anyone who worked on the car saw the video, they'd immediately know it to be Wayne Enterprise tech.


----------



## benstevens19 (Mar 21, 2008)

very good eye.


----------

